

ProjectXpresso pairs students for 15 minute chats with industry professionals - bcjordan
http://projectxpresso.com/

======
bcjordan
Hard to find on the site, but looks to be run by the folks at TradeUp:
[http://www.tradeup.io/](http://www.tradeup.io/)

Interesting model, if the industry professionals end up referring students
they chat with to their organization it seems like a very worthwhile 15
minutes from their perspective.

